# 1962 Evinrude Speeditwin 28hp . . . Model 28202C



## PATRIOT (May 13, 2017)

Anyone familiar with these old beasts?
Remote steering and electric start.
Got a lead on one that supposedly ran but now has no spark.
Trying to decide if it'd be a kicker motor or a $90 anchor.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (May 14, 2017)

There is a reason the seller doesn't just fix it - there could be a bunch of work that it needs. 

I would look for a motor that runs so you can evaluate it before sinking money into it.


----------



## PATRIOT (May 14, 2017)

I heard that . . . the story is . . . the pistons were seized so he pulled the head and soaked the cylinders to free them up. Then it started up and ran but the lower unit leaked so he resealed it, put it all back together and had no spark. Claims maybe points and condenser might be the problem (but of course that requires pulling the flywheel)
My concern is maybe it's the magneto or stator windings or coil packs that might be hard to find.
Maybe I'll just pass, even at $90.


----------



## Gamefisherjon (May 14, 2017)

PATRIOT said:


> I heard that . . . the story is . . . the pistons were seized so he pulled the head and soaked the cylinders to free them up. Then it started up and ran but the lower unit leaked so he resealed it, put it all back together and had no spark. Claims maybe points and condenser might be the problem (but of course that requires pulling the flywheel)
> My concern is maybe it's the magneto or stator windings or coil packs that might be hard to find.
> Maybe I'll just pass, even at $90.


The magneto parts are relatively cheap for those motors, what worries me is that it was "stuck" that could mean its all sorts of messed up inside bearing and piston wise for those reasons alone i would pass on it


----------



## Shaugh (May 14, 2017)

Old motors like that are needy beasts until you spend enough time on them.... they're better suited to somebody interested in restorations... It would not be happy as a trolling / kicker motor imo...


----------



## PATRIOT (May 18, 2017)

Asking price down to $70


----------



## Shaugh (May 18, 2017)

Wow.. I'd snap that up in a minute, but that's my hobby. I don't know.. for $70 you can't go wrong.. see if you can get it going.. if not sell it for $100.. somebody will buy it...


----------



## Pappy (May 18, 2017)

Good news....bad news......
Good news is that the engine, had it not been seized, is a very reliable engine. Other powerheads will also fit this engine. The 33hp for example will bolt right on. Many of the 35hp powerheads are candidates as well. 
Bad news is that this engine has rollers on the crank so its a bit of a chance if he got the engine unstuck because you do not know how much moisture got on the crank and bearings. At $70 it may be well worth it. 
In the same era Johnson and Evinrude also built a series with the "Super Quiet" midsection and exhaust. Cheap to find and just as reliable and noticeably quieter operation. 
I bought a 1958 Johnson Super Quiet in the one year only (for the Super Quiet) Gold and White colors. By far one of my favorite engines. I have run the engine on continuous 100 mile trips on the Suwanee a couple times now with a ton more miles on successive days just to be out making a breeze. I say this to let you know that that vintage of engine is incredibly reliable with simple care and maint. and common sense. 





And running.......

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OpzQwlZG7M


----------



## PATRIOT (May 18, 2017)

Pappy:
How far up the Suwanee is it possible to go from the campground?


----------



## Pappy (May 20, 2017)

Up into Georgia as I understand it. River is very much unmolested and natural still. We have folks come down from Alabama, Georgia, and Tennessee to run the river when we do the antique stuff.


----------



## PATRIOT (May 21, 2017)

Looks interesting . . . except . . . I usually only run my tin in clear water that I can drink. :lol:

BTW . . . this old Evinrude sold finally . . . didn't realize those old ones didn't exhaust thru the prop which apparently is why they are so loud.
Now I'm back to shopping for a new fuel injected 4-stroke.


----------



## Dcthomason (Jul 19, 2022)

I want that motor if it’s still available????


----------



## Dcthomason (Jul 19, 2022)

Of course it did sell, I just need a carburetor off of one if anyone out there has a carburetor available that would be amazing.


----------



## Dcthomason (Jul 19, 2022)

Text me…8283299906 I’m in Candler NC


----------



## Pappy (Jul 19, 2022)

Ebay will have what you need most likely.


----------



## sonny.barile (Jul 27, 2022)

Thanks for posting that video………I enjoyed it…….


----------

